# Blade tech holster for my CW9



## gr8johnson (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got my Blade-tech IWB Kydex holster. I love it. I had one for my XD-9 before I sold it and I love this one just as much as that one. I highly recommend it. It is adjustable for cant and tension.


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got a couple of Comp-Tac paddle holsters for my PM9 and KP45.
http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=53
Very happy with them. Light and canted (FBI) just right.


----------

